# Help is it normal or sick?



## milknsky (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello, I'm a very newbi in the aquarium world. About a month and a half ago I received a small fish tank from a friend for my birthday because she heard me sometime ago say that I would like to have one someday. I set up the tank without fish for about a week then went to my local shop and ask the worker there what I should get, he pointed to various fish and I got 3 white mollies. I didn't know anything about this as I said so I bought them. They seemed fine for the next weeks until about two weeks ago one of my mollies started to get a little darker, sort of a dirty look. She's a bit aggressive to the male molly. The male molly got a bit thin too but he still looks white. I not sure if because of the bullying or he is sick or both. Apart from that they look normal (well to me). They seem to breath normal and swim normal. The water started to get more normal parameters then suddenly the ammonia won't come down from .5, I been doing more frequent water changes but they are still the same. Yesterday the readings were Ammonia .5 Nitrate 5 Nitrite 1. I've been feeding them flake food, bloodworms and peas.
I included pictures though pardon that they are not that clear since she kep moving. Is she sick or just changing color? Could it be a combination of stress? I should have done my homework instead of bying the fish first.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What are your ammonia nitrite and nitrate readings?


----------



## milknsky (Oct 23, 2012)

I wrote it all in my explanation. Hope someone can help


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

milknsky said:


> I wrote it all in my explanation. Hope someone can help


Hello milnski
I can't make out how long the tanks been up & running but i 'think' fish can change colour in bad water.
How often and how much water are you changing to try and get the levels down?
While the water is poor i would cut back on feeding to the bare minimum.
Also are you using de-chlor


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks fine to me.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

navigator black said:


> She looks fine to me.


Navigator, to be honest i can't see the pics properly, i'm going on what milknsky said about change in colour. Is that usual with Mollies?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

What kind of test kit are you using and how big is the tank?


----------



## milknsky (Oct 23, 2012)

The tank is very small now that I know a little more about aquariums its 5 gallons. My friend did not know a thing either. I started doing about 20-30% water changes every other day. And I was using tiny bottles of cycle and aqua plus that came with the kit. When they were empty I started using Prime. And i using the API test kit


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Milknski
The API & PRIME are good but, as you saidthe tank is far too small for the three mollies. I think you will have a never ending battle with the water if they are kept in that tank. At present just my opinion but i would do 50% water changes every day just to try and keep on top of it They really do need a bigger tank & it will make it easier for you as well


----------



## milknsky (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you for the advice!


----------

